# Sony A7R3 issues with keeping focus on static object (due to humidity?)



## pikapika (Aug 3, 2020)

Hi all,


I’ve been having some focus issues with my Sony A7R3 and I’m wondering if anyone has experienced the same problem? This happened to me while using AF-S single shooting to focus on still sceneries or object.


First the camera focuses onto the subject but then it loses focus quickly, despite me still half-pressing the shutter. I can see the green focus box appearing and disappearing constantly.


Note that this doesn’t happen all that frequently but most recently it happened on a trip where the weather was quite hot and humid. It happened both during bright morning light and a slight rainy afternoon. I was shooting with the 24-70mm.


Another trip when it happened often was in -12Cº weather during late afternoon/low hanging sunlight. Quite a few times the subjects were right in front of me but the camera still struggled to focus. This was with the 100-400mm but the subject was within focus distance (not too close/not too far) and in plain sight on a road with no obstructions or distracting details in the foreground and background.


In the past, I had the camera checked for this issue before but the people at Sony couldn’t find any problems with it. 


Has anyone experienced the same problem before? Because most of the time the camera doesn’t have issues focusing so it’s quite hard to pinpoint sure what conditions cause the problem. My suspect on humidity level affecting the sensor is just a wild guess.


----------



## Lez325 (May 28, 2021)

why not have a look at and possible use Back Button focusing?

Plenty of YouTube videos on this

Les


----------

